# Taxi Fairs



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Hello All! 
Going on our Hols in Sept and will be spending 5 days in Callahonda on the Costa Del Sol.
My question is how much is a cab from one to the other? more or less?

I've not been on the Costa for around 6 years but back then it was around €25's each way.
Any estimates would be welcome - the person I'm thinking about renting the apartment of thinks its between €30 - €40 but I don't think it could be that much.

Thanks in advanced,
from a English man in Brazil.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean Calahonda to the airport?? If so, I would imagine that 30-40 Euro would sound correct


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This might help and give you an idea from Málaga airport?????

Prices for Malaga Airport Taxis

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes it has gone up a lot! Cost me 30 euros from airport to Fuengirola a few years ago, so to Calahonda at least another 20 on top. 
Also possible to get a train from airport (station very close) to Fuengirola then taxi. Will save you about 30 euros!


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Hi guys - 
I actually meant from Callahonda to Marbella - we will go out for dinner there and would prefer to get a cab than drink and drive. 
I think it should be around 20/25 but just wanted to check as it might mean we look for an apartment that's closer to marbella.
Regards,
R


----------

